# Oak TV cabinet



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I made a start on my next job today an oak TV cabinet. Most of the carcass will be veneered MDF as usual. I am waiting for a delivery of more boards but had almost enough materials to make a start on the front. Using my shaker router table system I made the shaker panels and drawer front.

As you can see I ran out of 6mm veneered for the drawer front :wacko: I shall assemble this when it arrives. You can make out the design of the cabinet from the plan laid on the bench. With this part done I then made a start on the drawer box which is in pine. (keeping cost down for customer)
By the end of the day I had this assembled and the runners mounted. 

My boards should arrive Monday so I shall crack on with the carcass after the weekend.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great start again Alan.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

My boards finally arrived and I made a start on the carcass. Heaven praise the Domino. :dance3:


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

After spending this morning fitting the arts and crafts shelf in the summer house I got back into the shop and got stuck in with the cabinet again. I took the panels out the clamps and trimmed the lipping. I then put a detail on the top and bottom edges with the router. Finally had a dry fit to make sure everything fitted before a good sanding.
 
Will get back onto this on Monday.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I didn't get much done on this today. I did manage to finish all the lipping and made a stay for the back. I have been machining up some more oak ready for my next job.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Almost there. Got the finish on and assembled today. The removable shelf needs polishing up. (I just put it in place for the photo) All that remains now is to fit the handles and catches and deliver it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

looking good...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Stick486 said:


> looking good...


+1....:yes2:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow nice job!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. Got the catches and handles fitted today. I will deliver this tomorrow.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

I think it's safe to say the customer is going to love it. I never cease to be amazed at how quickly you complete these projects.

How do you finish your oak, Alan? Is it a spray finish?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Andy. I normally finish Oak with a clear 2K sprayed finish. This one is just a wax finish as the customer wanted to keep the cost down.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

mailee said:


> Thanks Andy. I normally finish Oak with a clear 2K sprayed finish. This one is just a wax finish as the customer wanted to keep the cost down.


Sounds like my buddies car audio customers . They asked for the world but wanted it on the cheap at the same time . Couldn't make minimum wage with those deals


----------

